# ECHANGE IPAD2



## Suzong14 (22 Septembre 2011)

J'ai retourné, pour échange mon IPAD 2  en date du 9 septembre, avec promesse de le récupérer le 17 ou 19 sept au plus tard.
Comme il est possible de le suivre sur internet, le constat: est encore toujours à la première étape: réception confirmée à Eindowen en Hollande
Impossible d'en savoir plus, où s'adresser pour connaître la situation?


----------



## Suzong14 (28 Septembre 2011)

A ce jour, toujours pas de nouvelles de mon IPAD, impossible de contacter autrement que par le suivi proposé, toujours au même point, arrivé à bon port et pas encore pris en charge pour le diagnostic.
J'estime que le délai de plus de deux semaines est trop long et je ne souhaite à aucun ipadeur ce genre de situation, il est vrai que je n'ai pas souscris à l'assurance d'extension proposée en premier lieu, lors de ma demande de réparation.
J'ose espérer qu'il n'y aucune relation , car je l'ai refusée, estimant que la garantie devait couvrir cette panne. (mon ipad a trois mois)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Octobre 2011)

Quelle était la panne?


----------



## Suzong14 (15 Octobre 2011)

Mes excuses pour le retard

Impossible de charger des photos à partir de la carte SD
et de synchroniser l'IPAD
Proposition d' échange avec retour sous huitaine

La semaine prochaine( soit six semaines) on me livrera un nouvel IPAD, le mien ayant été "égaré" lors du transport et n'est jamais arrivé chez apple

En principe il sera personnalisé comme l'ancien et on m'a proposé un geste commercial sous forme de bon d'achat pour me dédommager.

Reste le problème de mes données que je n'ai pu sauvegarder en raison de la panne de synchro, c'étaient principalement quelques vidéos, tant pis.


----------

